# Travel Cage



## karen

Hi, I am looking for a travel cage for my hedgehogs, need to be able to travel well & easy to get in hotels. I was thinking something like this as it has loads of room for them to potter around at night as they normally would at home

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270810354467? ... 430wt_1079

Any thoughts, other ideas or recommendations?


----------



## LizardGirl

(I'm assuming this is just for an overnight travel cage and not also a carrier)

I personally use either a pop-up kennel (old thread on it here: viewtopic.php?f=12&t=352&st=0&sk=t&sd=a) or:

More frequently I've been using two 73 quart tubs connected together with a tube - one has wheel and bed, other has food and toys. It works well for me because I can nest them and they fit perfectly all the supplies I need when Inky is away from home - dishes, wheel, his space heater, liners to last the trip, his scale, etc. Even though they aren't collapsible I use up that much space anyways on his supplies so it has been worth it.


----------



## shawnwk1

these work well if you're just looking for something to set up at the hotel and you can get whatever size you want and what's nice of couse is they fold down and don't take up much storage space and you can fit their wheel and whatever in there, but if you're looking for something to actually have them travel in like in the car then you need a hard sided carrier such as a cat carrier to prevent anything happening in case of an accident and make sure it is clearly marked so paramedics will know to rescue them should the need ever arise.

http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Life-Stag ... 843&sr=8-1


----------



## karen

yes its just for an overnight home, I was worried that they might be able to escape as they are designed for dogs


----------



## LizardGirl

Yeah, you would have to be careful with a crate and probably put something like coroplast or cardboard up along the sides to prevent squeezing through or climbing. Crates are horribly inconvenient for travel in my opinion, even folded down they are huge, but I dunno, it may work for you.


----------



## karen

LizardGirl said:


> Yeah, you would have to be careful with a crate and probably put something like coroplast or cardboard up along the sides to prevent squeezing through or climbing. Crates are horribly inconvenient for travel in my opinion, even folded down they are huge, but I dunno, it may work for you.


Oh a pop up kennal has bits where hoggy can squeeze out?


----------



## LizardGirl

Oh no, sorry, the pop up kennels like the one I linked to are safe, no escaping there. I was referring to the crates shawnwk1 linked to.


----------



## shawnwk1

Yes it definitely depends on which one you get. The one I have there is no way for them to escape. I didn't mean get the exact one I linked  just something kinda similar.


----------



## Kalandra

I use the pop up carriers when we travel, which isn't too often. At the last Milwaukee hedgehog show I had 3 of these setup in our hotel room. One of the hedgehogs decided they were upset with the travel and went under their liner to dig at the floor, repeatedly the first night. I got up a few times to check on her, but to my surprise the pop up had no damage at all. I have the type that lizardgirl linked.


----------



## karen

Just thought I would tell you my solution.....

I did get a travel cage pop up thing which was huge lol. Worked perfect

However as normal things got out of hand & I ended up deciding more hedgehogs needed to come on our trip. It just so happened that my other half is a plasterer & came home with 3 new plaster baths which I took over as my own.

They were perfect measure about 1200x600


----------

